# John Deere 447 backhoe bucket



## dan walde (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello, I'm looking for a 16" bucket for my John Deere 447 backhoe. John Deere buckets are pretty high dollar. Does anyone out there know of another manufacturer of backhoe buckets that will fit on a John Deere 447 backhoe that is reasonably priced? Or a place to buy used buckets this size? thanks and have a great day!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Dan,

I'm brand-spankin'-new here too! I see it's been several hours and no one has responded. Maybe a moderator missed your post?

Not sure if this will help or not but a friend, while searching for a bucket on a similar model, found these folks in AZ:
http://www.phoenixequipmentsales.com/buckets/backhoe_buckets/backhoe_buckets.htm

Hope the link works. Anyway he is in Little Rock and they referred him to a sister company (?) near where he lives. He did mention that they were not unreasonable.

SHARTEL


----------



## dan walde (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks, i'll check it out!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hi Dan

I don't know how handy you are with a welder but I have seen several people build there own buckets with good success. Then you can build one to any width you want and it would be a lot cheaper than buying it.

Andy


----------

